# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tận hưởng hương vị sông nước miền trung cùng Việt Dương Travel

## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau, ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe....?
   Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?
   Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*, là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa....?





   Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong chờ đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để nghỉ ngơi, để thư giãn, để khám phá thêm những vùng đất mới, những món ăn lạ miệng, những người dân địa phương nồng hậu, hiếu khách. *DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG* xin trân trọng gửi đến quý khách chương trình du lịch
   Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên cuộc viễn du đó chính là *Đà Nẵng*. Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hóa thế giới: *Cố đô Huế*, *phố cổ Hội An* *và* *thánh địa Mỹ Sơn*, không chỉ là tâm điểm của 3 di sản thế giới, thành phố Đà nẵng còn có nhiều danh thắng tuyệt đẹp đến nỗi du khách khó có thể quên được sau khi đã đến thăm thành phố này. Nhắc đến Đà Nẵng chắc hẳn ai cũng biết đến *Bán đảo Sơn Trà* và Chùa Linh Ứng, tại Đà Nắng dù bạn đứng ở bất kỳ vị trí nào bạn cũng nhìn thấy Sơn Trà nhô ra biển như bảo vệ Đà Nẵng. Đứng từ đỉnh Sơn Trà bạn có thể tận hưởng không khí mát dịu của biển cả. *Chùa Linh Ứng - Bãi Bụt* hiện được xem là ngôi chùa lớn nhất ở thành phố Đà Nẵng cả về quy mô cũng như kiến trúc nghệ thuật. Ngôi chùa mang một phong cách hiện đại kết hợp với tính truyền thống vốn có của chùa chiền Việt Nam, với mái ngói uốn cong có hình rồng, những trụ cột vững chắc được bao quanh  bởi những con rồng uốn lượn rất tinh xảo.  Biểu tưởng về đêm của Đà Nẵng chính là *Cầu Quay Sông Hàn* lung linh ánh sáng như các cô gái được trang hoàng lộng lẫy bằng những bộ quần áo hợp thời trang với những thứ trang sức quý giá làm cho thành phố Đà Nẵng lung linh và gợi cảm.




     Bên cạnh những cảnh đẹp của Đà Nẵng du khách cũng không thể bỏ qua những ẩm thực đặc sắc của Đà Nẵng. Đặc trưng như những món ốc hút cay nồng mùi thơm của xả với nước béo của ốc, không cầu kỳ nhưng đậm đà hương vị.* Món bánh tráng trứng* cũng là món rất hấp dẫn những thực khách tới Đà Nẵng, miếng bánh giòn tan, béo gậy đầy lôi cuốn, ăn cùng với món Yourt muối. *Món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo* cũng là một món không thể không nhắc đến, bởi không ai đến Đà Nẵng mà không một lần được thưởng thức nó. Món ăn này luôn làm hài lòng tất cả mọi du khách, kể cả những du khách khó tính nhất cũng phải trầm trồ khen ngợi.




    Tạm biệt Đà Nẵng điểm dừng chân tiếp theo của bạn sẽ là *ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN* - một di sản văn hóa thế giới với:* Chùa Cầu* Nhật Bản, đến thăm *Nhà cổ Tấn Ký* hàng trăm năm tuổi, *Hội quán Phướng Kiến* và những *xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ* ....  Bên cạnh những nét đẹp của phố cổ phải kể đến nét đẹp của người hội an mà khiến cho những du khách đã đến là không quên, người Hội An dung dị và chân thành, cởi mở mà đằm thắm bởi thế mà từ xưa đã có câu ca dao:  _"Hội An đất chật người đông, nhân tình nồng hậu lá bông đủ màu"_. Điều đáng nói Hội An không phải là đô thị cổ xưa nhất, nhưng lại hội tụ tất cả các nét đẹp kiến trúc của Việt Nam.




   Thăm Hội An xong, trên đường quay về, Quý khách sẽ dừng chân tại *NGŨ HÀNH SƠN* một danh lam kỳ tích gồm năm cụm núi theo luật ngũ hành: *Kim, Mộc, Thủy, Hỏa, Thổ*. Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm kề biển Non Nước cát trắng mịn, độ dốc thoai thoải, nước trong xanh, đầy nắng và lộng gió. Khách du lịch đến Ngũ Hành Sơn không khỏi ngạc nhiên về cảnh trí thiên nhiên kỳ lạ, dồn dập xuất hiện trên bãi biển Đà Nẵng làm cho du khách phải chói mắt và có cảm tưởng như tự mình không làm sao dừng chân để thưởng thức hết cảnh đẹp của non nước này.Ngũ Hành Sơn có sức hút rất lớn đối với khách hành hương, tôn giáo. Tại đây đây bạn còn được tham quan *Chùa Tam Thai* có lịch sử 4000 năm và mua sắm tại* Làng chạm khắc đá nổi tiếng*.





        Bạn sẽ tự do đi thăm quan Đà Nẵng, mua sắm tại *Chợ Hàn*. Rồi cùng chúng tôi bước vào hành trình mới đến với Huế.

* CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ* ngày nay vẫn còn lưu giữ trong lòng những di sản văn hóa vật thể và phi vật thể chứa đựng nhiều giá trị biểu trưng cho trí tuệ và tâm hồn của dân tộc Việt Nam. Suốt mấy thế kỷ, bao nhiêu tinh hoa của cả nước được chắt lọc hội tụ về đây hun đúc cho một nền văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc để hoàn chỉnh cho một bức cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt vời sẵn bày sông núi hữu tình thơ mộng”. Xe sẽ đưa Quý khách thăm* Lăng Khải Định* - công trình kiến trúc kết hợp nhiều phong cách Á - Âu - Ấn tiêu tốn nhiều tiền của nhất trong số các vua Nguyễn và *Lăng Minh Mạng.*




   Đến với cố đô Huế, quý khách sẽ xuống thuyền xuôi dòng sông Hương ngắm nhìn* Cầu Trường Tiền* lung linh màu sắc, thưởng thức ca Huế và thả lồng đèn cầu may mắn phước lộc. Đất cố đô, đất của vua chúa, bạn sẽ thả hồn thăm quan* Đại Nội Huế* với nhiều công trình kiến trúc có giá trị nghệ thuật và lịch sử cao được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hòa, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh ....và *Chùa Thiên Mụ* linh thiêng.





   Sau 5 ngày nghỉ dưỡng, chúng tôi sẽ cùng bạn quay trở lại Hà Nội, kết thúc *Chương trình Du lịch miền Trung* ấn tượng mà sâu sắc.
                   Bạn có thấy chương trình thật sự hấp dẫn? Chỉ với 5 ngày thôi, dường như bạn đã bước vào một thiên đường khác, thiên đường bình yên, nên thơ mà nồng ấm.
                   Lịch chương trình chi tiết :







       Bên cạnh những cảnh đẹp non nước miền Trung, quý khách sẽ được nhâm nhi những món ăn hết sức tiêu biểu của các vùng miền :    





*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG*  nhận thấy được trách nhiệm phục vụ của mình là phải luôn nỗ lực nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ nhằm thỏa mãn nhu cầu của Quý khách, như tiêu chí mà đơn vị chúng tôi đã cam kết. 

                Và chỉ với *3.661.000* VND/ khách _(tàu ngồi mềm điều hòa)_ bạn đã có ngay cho mình chuyến đi cực kì lí thú này.

*VIỆT DƯƠNG LUÔN Ở BÊN BẠN !*



*Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi:*
Phòng *Sales & Marketing*
*Điện thoại:*  04 2212 6591 / 04 3762 1551


*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG*
*VIETDUONGTRAVEL*
*Add:* 65 Van Bao, Ba Dinh, Hanoi, Vietnam
*Hotlines:* 0904 892 566 / 0943 903 835
*Email:* info@vietduongtravel.com
*Website:* http://www.vietduongtravel.com/ - http://www.inboundvietnam.vn/

----------


## hangnga91

*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG xin trân trọng gửi đến quý khách chương trình du lịch*

----------


## hangnga91

Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên cuộc viễn du đó chính là *Đà Nẵng. Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hóa thế giới: Cố đô Huế, phố cổ Hội An và thánh địa Mỹ Sơn, không chỉ là tâm điểm của 3 di sản thế giới, thành phố Đà nẵng còn có nhiều danh thắng tuyệt đẹp đến nỗi du khách khó có thể quên được sau khi đã đến thăm thành phố này.*

----------


## hangnga91

Nhắc đến Đà Nẵng chắc hẳn ai cũng biết đến *Bán đảo Sơn Trà và Chùa Linh Ứng, tại Đà Nắng dù bạn đứng ở bất kỳ vị trí nào bạn cũng nhìn thấy Sơn Trà nhô ra biển như bảo vệ Đà Nẵng. Đứng từ đỉnh Sơn Trà bạn có thể tận hưởng không khí mát dịu của biển cả*

----------


## hangnga91

*Chùa Linh Ứng - Bãi Bụt hiện được xem là ngôi chùa lớn nhất ở thành phố Đà Nẵng cả về quy mô cũng như kiến trúc nghệ thuật. Ngôi chùa mang một phong cách hiện đại kết hợp với tính truyền thống vốn có của chùa chiền Việt Nam, với mái ngói uốn cong có hình rồng, những trụ cột vững chắc được bao quanh bởi những con rồng uốn lượn rất tinh xảo.*

----------


## hangnga91

*Chùa Linh Ứng - Bãi Bụt hiện được xem là ngôi chùa lớn nhất ở thành phố Đà Nẵng cả về quy mô cũng như kiến trúc nghệ thuật.*

----------


## hangnga91

Biểu tưởng về đêm của Đà Nẵng chính là *Cầu Quay Sông Hàn lung linh ánh sáng như các cô gái được trang hoàng lộng lẫy bằng những bộ quần áo hợp thời trang với những thứ trang sức quý giá làm cho thành phố Đà Nẵng lung linh và gợi cảm.*

----------


## hangnga91

Bên cạnh những cảnh đẹp của Đà Nẵng du khách cũng không thể bỏ qua những ẩm thực đặc sắc của Đà Nẵng. Đặc trưng như những món ốc hút cay nồng mùi thơm của xả với nước béo của ốc, không cầu kỳ nhưng đậm đà hương vị.

----------


## hangnga91

*Món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heocũng là một món không thể không nhắc đến, bởi không ai đến Đà Nẵng mà không một lần được thưởng thức nó. Món ăn này luôn làm hài lòng tất cả mọi du khách, kể cả những du khách khó tính nhất cũng phải trầm trồ khen ngợi.*

----------


## hangnga91

Lời đầu tiên, Du Lịch Lữ Hành Quốc Tế Việt Dương được gửi đến Quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe, an khang và thành đạt!
 Kính thưa quý khách, Du Lịch Lữ Hành Quốc Tế Việt Dương Là đơn vị chuyên tổ chức các chương trình du lịch: du lịch sinh thái; du lịch nghỉ dưỡng; du lịch khám phá; du lịch văn hóa; du lịch tuần trăng mật; du lịch chuyên đề; tổ chức các sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo và các dịch vụ khác như: cho thuê xe du lịch, đại lý vé máy bay, vé tàu, dịch vụ hộ chiếu, visa, dịch vụ nhà hàng khách sạn…

----------


## hangnga91

Tạm biệt Đà Nẵng điểm dừng chân tiếp theo của bạn sẽ là *ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN - một di sản văn hóa thế giới*

----------


## hangnga91

Bên cạnh những nét đẹp của phố cổ phải kể đến nét đẹp của người hội an mà khiến cho những du khách đã đến là không quên, người Hội An dung dị và chân thành, cởi mở mà đằm thắm

----------


## hangnga91

Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm kề biển Non Nước cát trắng mịn, độ dốc thoai thoải, nước trong xanh, đầy nắng và lộng gió.

----------


## hangnga91

Điều đáng nói Hội An không phải là đô thị cổ xưa nhất, nhưng lại hội tụ tất cả các nét đẹp kiến trúc của Việt Nam.

----------


## hangnga91

*CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ ngày nay vẫn còn lưu giữ trong lòng những di sản văn hóa vật thể và phi vật thể chứa đựng nhiều giá trị biểu trưng cho trí tuệ và tâm hồn của dân tộc Việt Nam. Suốt mấy thế kỷ, bao nhiêu tinh hoa của cả nước được chắt lọc hội tụ về đây hun đúc cho một nền văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc để hoàn chỉnh cho một bức cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt vời sẵn bày sông núi hữu tình thơ mộng”.*

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau, ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe....?

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người vẫn hay gọi là "miền nắng gió", là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hóa thế giới: *Cố đô Huế*, *phố cổ Hội An* *và* *thánh địa Mỹ Sơn*,  không chỉ là tâm điểm của 3 di sản thế giới, thành phố Đà nẵng còn có  nhiều danh thắng tuyệt đẹp đến nỗi du khách khó có thể quên được sau khi  đã đến thăm thành phố này.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?

----------


## hangnga91

Bên cạnh những cảnh đẹp của Đà Nẵng du khách cũng không thể bỏ qua những  ẩm thực đặc sắc của Đà Nẵng. Đặc trưng như những món ốc hút cay nồng  mùi thơm của xả với nước béo của ốc, không cầu kỳ nhưng đậm đà hương vị.

----------


## hangnga91

Ngôi chùa mang một phong cách hiện đại kết hợp với tính truyền thống vốn  có của chùa chiền Việt Nam, với mái ngói uốn cong có hình rồng, những  trụ cột vững chắc được bao quanh  bởi những con rồng uốn lượn rất tinh  xảo

----------


## hangnga91

sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*,  là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non  nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình  vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Hãy đừng ngần ngại liên hệ với chúng tôi khi có nhu cầu về tham quan du lịch, VietDuong Travel luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách!

----------


## hangnga91

Bên cạnh những cảnh đẹp của Đà Nẵng du khách cũng không thể bỏ qua những  ẩm thực đặc sắc của Đà Nẵng. Đặc trưng như những món ốc hút cay nồng  mùi thơm của xả với nước béo của ốc, không cầu kỳ nhưng đậm đà hương vị.

----------


## hangnga91

Sau 5 ngày nghỉ dưỡng, chúng tôi sẽ cùng bạn quay trở lại Hà Nội, kết thúc *Chương trình Du lịch miền Trung* ấn tượng mà sâu sắc.

----------


## hangnga91

*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG*
*VIETDUONGTRAVEL*
*Add:* 65 Van Bao, Ba Dinh, Hanoi, Vietnam
*Hotlines:* 0904 892 566 / 0943 903 835
*Email:* info@vietduongtravel.com
*Website:* Du lịch Việt Dương - Vietduongtravel.com - http://www.inboundvietnam.vn/

----------


## hangnga91

Và chỉ với *3.661.000* VND/ khách _(tàu ngồi mềm điều hòa)_ bạn đã có ngay cho mình chuyến đi cực kì lí thú này.

*VIỆT DƯƠNG LUÔN Ở BÊN BẠN !*

----------


## hangnga91

*CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ* ngày nay vẫn còn lưu giữ  trong lòng những di sản văn hóa vật thể và phi vật thể chứa đựng nhiều  giá trị biểu trưng cho trí tuệ và tâm hồn của dân tộc Việt Nam. Suốt mấy  thế kỷ, bao nhiêu tinh hoa của cả nước được chắt lọc hội tụ về đây hun  đúc cho một nền văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc để hoàn chỉnh cho một bức cảnh  thiên nhiên tuyệt vời sẵn bày sông núi hữu tình thơ mộng”. Xe sẽ đưa Quý  khách thăm* Lăng Khải Định* - công trình kiến trúc kết hợp nhiều phong cách Á - Âu - Ấn tiêu tốn nhiều tiền của nhất trong số các vua Nguyễn và *Lăng Minh Mạng.*

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị  bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan  tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau,  ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe....?

----------


## hangnga91

*Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi:*
Phòng *Sales & Marketing*
*Điện thoại:*  04 2212 6591 / 04 3762 1551

----------


## hangnga91

Thăm Hội An xong, trên đường quay về, Quý khách sẽ dừng chân tại *NGŨ HÀNH SƠN* một danh lam kỳ tích gồm năm cụm núi theo luật ngũ hành: *Kim, Mộc, Thủy, Hỏa, Thổ*.  Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm kề biển Non Nước cát trắng mịn, độ dốc thoai thoải,  nước trong xanh, đầy nắng và lộng gió. Khách du lịch đến Ngũ Hành Sơn  không khỏi ngạc nhiên về cảnh trí thiên nhiên kỳ lạ, dồn dập xuất hiện  trên bãi biển Đà Nẵng làm cho du khách phải chói mắt và có cảm tưởng như  tự mình không làm sao dừng chân để thưởng thức hết cảnh đẹp của non  nước này.Ngũ Hành Sơn có sức hút rất lớn đối với khách hành hương, tôn  giáo. Tại đây đây bạn còn được tham quan *Chùa Tam Thai* có lịch sử 4000 năm và mua sắm tại* Làng chạm khắc đá nổi tiếng*.

----------


## daudau181

cái này hay nì...có thể kết hợp với việc mua vé máy bay và đi du lịch nhỉ! Phải có kế hoạch cụ thể trước khi đi du lịch á.

----------


## hangnga91

Biểu tưởng về đêm của Đà Nẵng chính là *Cầu  Quay Sông Hàn lung linh ánh sáng như các cô gái được trang hoàng lộng  lẫy bằng những bộ quần áo hợp thời trang với những thứ trang sức quý giá  làm cho thành phố Đà Nẵng lung linh và gợi cảm.*

----------


## hangnga91

Lời đầu tiên, Du Lịch Lữ Hành Quốc Tế Việt Dương được gửi đến Quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe, an khang và thành đạt!
 Kính thưa quý khách, Du Lịch Lữ Hành Quốc Tế Việt Dương Là đơn vị  chuyên tổ chức các chương trình du lịch: du lịch sinh thái; du lịch nghỉ  dưỡng; du lịch khám phá; du lịch văn hóa; du lịch tuần trăng mật; du  lịch chuyên đề; tổ chức các sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo và các dịch vụ  khác như: cho thuê xe du lịch, đại lý vé máy bay, vé tàu, dịch vụ hộ  chiếu, visa, dịch vụ nhà hàng khách sạn…

----------


## hangnga91

Chùa Linh Ứng - Bãi Bụt hiện được xem là ngôi chùa lớn nhất ở thành phố Đà Nẵng cả về quy mô cũng như kiến trúc nghệ thuật.

----------


## hangnga91

Nhắc đến Đà Nẵng chắc hẳn ai cũng biết đến *Bán đảo Sơn Trà* và  Chùa Linh Ứng, tại Đà Nắng dù bạn đứng ở bất kỳ vị trí nào bạn cũng nhìn  thấy Sơn Trà nhô ra biển như bảo vệ Đà Nẵng. Đứng từ đỉnh Sơn Trà bạn  có thể tận hưởng không khí mát dịu của biển cả

----------


## hangnga91

Ngôi chùa mang một phong cách hiện đại kết hợp với tính truyền thống vốn  có của chùa chiền Việt Nam, với mái ngói uốn cong có hình rồng, những  trụ cột vững chắc được bao quanh  bởi những con rồng uốn lượn rất tinh  xảo

----------


## hangnga91

Ngôi chùa mang một phong cách hiện đại kết hợp với tính truyền thống vốn  có của chùa chiền Việt Nam, với mái ngói uốn cong có hình rồng, những  trụ cột vững chắc được bao quanh  bởi những con rồng uốn lượn rất tinh  xảo

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?
   Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*, là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm  chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa  linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa.

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*, là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm  chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa  linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa.

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm

----------


## hangnga91

Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên cuộc viễn du đó chính là *Đà Nẵng*. Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hóa thế giới: *Cố đô Huế*, *phố cổ Hội An* *và* *thánh địa Mỹ Sơn*

----------


## hangnga91

*Món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo* cũng là một món không thể không  nhắc đến, bởi không ai đến Đà Nẵng mà không một lần được thưởng thức nó.  Món ăn này luôn làm hài lòng tất cả mọi du khách, kể cả những du khách  khó tính nhất cũng phải trầm trồ khen ngợi.

----------


## hangnga91

*CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ* ngày nay vẫn còn lưu giữ  trong lòng những di sản văn hóa vật thể và phi vật thể chứa đựng nhiều  giá trị biểu trưng cho trí tuệ và tâm hồn của dân tộc Việt Nam

----------


## hangnga91

Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm kề biển Non Nước cát trắng mịn, độ dốc thoai thoải, nước trong xanh, đầy nắng và lộng gió

----------


## hangnga91

*Món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo* cũng là một món không thể không nhắc  đến, bởi không ai đến Đà Nẵng mà không một lần được thưởng thức nó. Món  ăn này luôn làm hài lòng tất cả mọi du khách, kể cả những du khách khó  tính nhất cũng phải trầm trồ khen ngợi.

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là  học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong chờ  đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để nghỉ  ngơi, để thư giãn, để khám phá thêm những vùng đất mới, những món ăn lạ  miệng, những người dân địa phương nồng hậu, hiếu khách.

----------


## hangnga91

*Món bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo* cũng là một món không thể không nhắc đến, bởi không ai đến Đà Nẵng mà không một lần được thưởng thức nó.

----------


## hangnga91

sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*,  là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non  nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình  vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá Miền Trung, đẹp và có rất nhiều thắng cảnh

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?
   Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*, là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm  chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa  linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn sẽ tự do đi thăm quan Đà Nẵng, mua sắm tại *Chợ Hàn*. Rồi cùng chúng tôi bước vào hành trình mới đến với Huế.

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là  học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong chờ  đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để nghỉ  ngơi, để thư giãn,

----------


## hangnga91

*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG* xin trân trọng gửi đến quý khách chương trình du lịch
   Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên cuộc viễn du đó chính là *Đà Nẵng*. Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hóa thế giới: *Cố đô Huế*, *phố cổ Hội An* *và* *thánh địa Mỹ Sơn*,

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là  học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong chờ  đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để nghỉ  ngơi, để thư giãn, để khám phá thêm những vùng đất mới, những món ăn lạ  miệng, những người dân địa phương nồng hậu, hiếu khách. *DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG* xin trân trọng gửi đến quý khách chương trình du lịch
   Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên cuộc viễn du đó chính là *Đà Nẵng*.

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*, là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm  chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa  linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm.

----------


## hangnga91

Biểu tưởng về đêm của Đà Nẵng chính là *Cầu Quay Sông Hàn* lung  linh ánh sáng như các cô gái được trang hoàng lộng lẫy bằng những bộ  quần áo hợp thời trang với những thứ trang sức quý giá làm cho thành phố  Đà Nẵng lung linh và gợi cảm.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?

----------


## hangnga91

vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị  bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan  tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau,  ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe....?

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm

----------


## hangnga91

Đứng từ đỉnh Sơn Trà bạn có thể tận hưởng không khí mát dịu của biển cả. *Chùa Linh Ứng - Bãi Bụt* hiện được xem là ngôi chùa lớn nhất ở thành phố Đà Nẵng cả về quy mô cũng như kiến trúc nghệ thuật.

----------


## hangnga91

Thăm Hội An xong, trên đường quay về, Quý khách sẽ dừng chân tại *NGŨ HÀNH SƠN* một danh lam kỳ tích gồm năm cụm núi theo luật ngũ hành: *Kim, Mộc, Thủy, Hỏa, Thổ*. Ngũ Hành Sơn nằm kề biển Non Nước cát trắng mịn, độ dốc thoai thoải, nước trong xanh, đầy nắng và lộng gió.

----------


## hangnga91

Bên cạnh những nét đẹp của phố cổ phải kể đến nét đẹp của người hội an  mà khiến cho những du khách đã đến là không quên, người Hội An dung dị  và chân thành, cởi mở mà đằm thắm bởi thế mà từ xưa đã có câu ca dao:  _"Hội An đất chật người đông, nhân tình nồng hậu lá bông đủ màu"_.

----------


## hangnga91

*CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ* ngày nay vẫn còn lưu giữ  trong lòng những di sản văn hóa vật thể và phi vật thể chứa đựng nhiều  giá trị biểu trưng cho trí tuệ và tâm hồn của dân tộc Việt Nam.

----------


## hangnga91

Đến với cố đô Huế, quý khách sẽ xuống thuyền xuôi dòng sông Hương ngắm nhìn* Cầu Trường Tiền* lung linh màu sắc, thưởng thức ca Huế và thả lồng đèn cầu may mắn phước lộc.

----------


## hangnga91

*DU LỊCH LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ VIỆT DƯƠNG*   nhận thấy được trách nhiệm phục vụ của mình là phải luôn nỗ lực nâng  cao chất lượng dịch vụ nhằm thỏa mãn nhu cầu của Quý khách, như tiêu chí  mà đơn vị chúng tôi đã cam kết.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận

----------


## hangnga91

Sau 5 ngày nghỉ dưỡng, chúng tôi sẽ cùng bạn quay trở lại Hà Nội, kết thúc *Chương trình Du lịch miền Trung* ấn tượng mà sâu sắc.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị  bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan  tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau,  ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe

----------


## hangnga91

chỉ với *3.661.000* VND/ khách _(tàu ngồi mềm điều hòa)_ bạn đã có ngay cho mình chuyến đi cực kì lí thú này.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị  bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan  tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau,  ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe....?

----------


## hangnga91

Ngôi chùa mang một phong cách hiện đại kết hợp với tính truyền thống  vốn có của chùa chiền Việt Nam, với mái ngói uốn cong có hình rồng,  những trụ cột vững chắc được bao quanh  bởi những con rồng uốn lượn rất  tinh xảo.

----------


## hangnga91

nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước  nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua  chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?

----------


## hangnga91

Sự nhàm chán khi đi những nơi mà không khác nơi mình sống là bao. Vậy  sao bạn không chọn cho mình một kỳ nghỉ đến miền Trung, nơi mọi người  vẫn hay gọi là *"miền nắng gió"*, là nơi có những thắng cảnh đậm  chất Việt Nam, vẫn còn những cảnh non nước nên thơ, với những ngôi chùa  linh thiêng, những lăng tẩm, cung đình vua chúa....?

----------


## hangnga91

Cái nắng hè ngập tràn muôn ngả, báo hiệu một mùa du lịch lại tới. Dù là  học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong chờ  đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để nghỉ  ngơi, để thư giãn, để khám phá thêm những vùng đất mới, những món ăn lạ  miệng, những người dân địa phương nồng hậu, hiếu khách.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn luôn mong đến những dịp nghỉ dài hơi, để thoát ra khỏi nơi thành thị  bon chen, chật chội, thoát khỏi cảnh tắc đường triền miên những giờ tan  tầm, thoát khỏi những dòng người nườm nượp chậm chạp nối đuôi nhau,  ngày qua ngày hít khói bụi tàu xe....?

----------


## hangnga91

Dù là học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong  chờ đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để  nghỉ ngơi, để thư giãn, để khám phá thêm những vùng đất mới, những món  ăn lạ miệng, những người dân địa phương nồng hậu, hiếu khách.

----------


## hangnga91

Dù là học sinh, sinh viên, là cán bộ nhân viên đi làm... ai ai cũng mong  chờ đến ngày hè để ta có thể tự  thưởng cho mình một chuyến đi chơi, để  nghỉ ngơi, để thư giãn, để khám phá thêm những vùng đất mới, những món  ăn lạ miệng, những người dân địa phương nồng hậu, hiếu khách.

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?

----------


## hangnga91

Bạn không còn muốn đi loanh quanh những địa danh lân cận?

----------


## shrimp

1 tour như vậy là đi những đâu vậy ạ?

----------


## linhss

Mình cũng là tín đồ của việc đi du lịch đây!

----------


## nhatrangfriendly1

Thớt liên hệ yahoo : tranthethanh_nt để mình biết thêm thông tin nhé

----------

